# [H] Eldar & 2 Pegasus Buildings [W] SM's or $



## SilverSkulls (Feb 2, 2011)

Have:
8 Guardians (painted pm for pics)
Scatter Laser Plat with 2 metal Crew guys (primed black)(10$ for all 10 Guardians and Plat)

Dark Reaper squad(5) (based in Orkhide Shade, unassembled on bases)(15$)

1 Swooping Hawk (untouched)
1 Swooping Hawk Exarch (painted, pm for pic)(Would Trade both for a Libby in Termie Armor)

Avatar (mostly painted, pm for pics)(Make an Offer)

Want: (will take painted if not badly done, but prefer NoS, NIB, Primed)
Landspeeders
attack Bike Squad
Scout Bikes
Assault Squad
Honor Guard
Sternguard
Vanguard
Command Squad
or $$/paypal

Im in the US. PM if you need pics


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have to look and see but I have SM stuff and might be willing to trade for some/most of the Eldar. I know some of my SM stuff is in a bit of disarray and its also older stuff, will look and post back.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have some SM, will dig around when I get home.


----------



## SilverSkulls (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok, thanks! shoot me a pm and if you need i can send the pics of the minis as well.


----------



## SilverSkulls (Feb 2, 2011)

bump for list edit


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Doh... well seemingly the things I wanted are now gone, my bad I spaced.


----------



## SilverSkulls (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump for another list edit. Prices included this time.


----------

